# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Put do našeg anđela (stigla i seka!)

## Rebbeca

Čitam vas već dugo, ali tek sad se javljam... jednostavno sam dobila neku neodoljivu želju da s vama podijelim put do našeg   :Saint:  . Našeg sina smo usvojili prije skoro  7 god. Sada mu je 7,5 i cijeli je naš život zbog njega dobio smisao  :Love:  Nego, neću duljiti s pričom prije nego vidim da li vas uopće zanima. Pusa svima!

----------


## magda_

jedva cekam  :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Rebbeca dobrodošla  :D, tvoj sin je samo malo stariji od moga   :Smile:  , čekamo tvoju priču.

----------


## ZO

:Cekam:   :Heart:

----------


## samara4

piši nam piši naravno da nas zanima   :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Jedva ste me nagovorile  :Laughing:  Pa da krenem: za početak se moramo vratiti u davnu 1995 g. kada smo se MM i ja vjenčali. Bili smo vrlo mladi, on nepunih 22, a ja nepunih 20 g. Odlučili smo da prvih god. dana nećemo raditi na bebi, da ću se ja prvo zaposliti, malo uživati sami( hm, nakraju baš i nije bilo malo )... Kako ni nakon godinu dana ja još uvijek nisam radila, odlučili smo ipak poraditi na bebi, pa kako bude bude  :Smile:  Nakon godinu dana upornog rada  :Grin:  ništa se nije desilo, otišli mi na pretrage. Kod MM ustanovljena azoospermia, a kod mene začepljenje lijevog jajovoda  :Crying or Very sad:  Nakon nekoliko MPO sa sjemenom donora, i jednim IVF, od našeg toliko željenog   :Saint:   još ni traga ni glasa. Negdje vjerojatno još na početku tih MPO, MM i ja smo se dogovorili, da ako ne uspijemo ovako, sljedeći korak nam je svakako molbe za usvojenje :D Kada sam išla posljednji put, molbe su već bile poslane, a ja sam imala nekakav osjećaj, da oplodnja nebude uspjela, i da ćemo mi svoje dijete dobiti usvajanjem  :Heart:  Tako je i bilo... razgovori i testovi u našem matičnom centru prolazili su vrlo dobro, razgovori sa našom obitelji i prijateljima bili su također pozitivni i puni dobrih vibri, iako sada s odmakom od dosta godina, mislim da svi oni nisu vjerovali, ili nisu bili svjesni da ćemo mi to zaista napraviti  :Grin:  Živimo u malom mjestu 30-tak km od Zagreba, gdje svako svakog zna, a jedino usvojenje s kojim su ovdašnji ljudi bili upoznati bilo je nedaleko od našeg mjesta nekoliko godina ranije. No međutim, mi uopće nismo razmišljali o tome što će tko reći, mi smo imali jasan cilj, koji smo pod svaku cijenu namjeravali ostvariti  :Heart:  
Nastavak slijedi...

----------


## magda_

a mi pratimo i pratimo...

----------


## Rebbeca

Da malo skrenem na emocionalni dio: ja sam vrlo emotivna osoba, a MM je onako... pravo muško 8) Kroz te sve moje neuspješne MPO vrlo sam teško prolazila, to me je dotuklo  :Sad:  Sve moje prijateljice, susjede i kume su već rodile, neke čak i 2 puta. Svaku njihovu vijest o trudnoći sam primala sa smješkom na licu i grčem u trbuhu. Noći i noći sam proplakala, ali isto tako zdušno se igrala i nosala te klince kada su se rodili. Psihičko stanje mi je bilo takvo da sam mislila da ću: ili ukrasti dijete iz rodilišta  :Embarassed:  , ili završiti u ludnici... a svi znamo da bi ovo prvo navedeno bilo nemoguće izvesti... Sanjala sam kako imamo bebu, čeznutljivo zavirivala u svaka kolica, pratila koji auto ima montiranu auto sjedalicu... kažem luda od želje za   :Saint:  Nisam napomenula da smo imena za djecu ugovorili još na početku braka  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Rebbeca, mene zanimaju sve priče o posvojenju, a tvoja posebno, jer su nam sinovi vršnjaci i posvojeni gotovo u isto vrijeme (tvoj malo prije mog).  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Znači, zamolbe su poslane, obavljeni su razgovori, testovi, obilazak kuće... sve to mi je ostalo u ugodnom sjećanju. Ali, tek sada je nastupio najteži dio: čekanje, čekanje, zivkanje, negativni odgovori, opet čekanje... i tako, činilo mi se unedogled  :Sad:   Par puta su mi rekli nakon mog poziva, a njihovog odgovora da imaju dijete, da su nas uzeli u obzir, da nas razmatraju, itd. ali opet neuspješno  :Crying or Very sad:  Kada sam zvala po centrima dobivala sam razolike odgovore: od onih da se jako dugo čeka, i da se još strpimo, pa do onih da kaj bi mi htjeli, jer smo još jako mladi, OK tada smo imali MM  26 god. a ja 24, ali rano smo se vjenčali, i mnoge su nam se stvari već odavno iskristalizirale. Isto tako, ponekad smo dobili odgovor da imaju veću djecu za posvojenje ( 11-14 god. ), mi smo u molbi naveli da bi dijete do 1,5 god. ili da imaju teško bolesno dijete, nama je bio uvijet jedino da bude zdravo... Čekanje nam je teško padalo, ali nekako smo vjerovali da ćemo kad tad ugledati svjetlo na kraju tunela, i da će mo se mi i naš   :Saint:  uskoro pronaći  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Već uljuljkani u fazi čekanja, jer je od slanja zamolbi sada prošlo već oko 2 god. a od posljednje MPO 3 mj. za koju smo odlučili da je posljednja, krajem 1. mj. 2001. stiže poziv iz jednog centra da dođemo k njima na razgovor, da vide koja lica stoje iza zamolbe. Ja to prenesem MM, on nije presretan, jer ima gužvu na poslu ( obrtnik ), ali zaključujemo da smo tamo gotovi za kojih pola sata, pa on nakon ručka još stigne raditi ( e, to je bila varka  :Laughing:  ) Kada smo došli tamo pijuckamo kavicu i čavrljamo u jako ugodnom društvu, ništa posebno... Odjednom ulazi ravnateljica i upita: Jeste im rekli? A mi  :shock: Upitamo što to trebamo znati, i još nam nije ni na kraju pameti ono što će nam reći. Ona odgovori da imaju dijete za posvojenje, ako smo zainteresirani...... Mi u totalnom šoku, jedva pitamo da li je zdravo, i kad ona potvrdno odgovori :D odgovaramo naravno DAAAA, i tek tada se sjetimo pitati koliko je dijete staro i kojeg je spola. Još neko vrijeme u polubunilu razgovaramo s njima, i dogovaramo se da će one za 2 dana doći k nama doma. Na povratku MM i ja stanemo u nekom kafiću na kavu i gledamo se suznih očiju, zapravo ja sam ronila suze na veliko, konobar nas gleda, a i mi se samo gledamo  :Heart:  i počinjemo shvačati da ćemo postati roditelji. Naravno, soc. radnice su rekle da nakon nas dolaze na razgovor još 2 para, ali nemam pojma kak mi to nismo uopće uzeli zaozbiljno, i bili smo sigurni da je to-to, da je naš   :Saint:  uskoro doma. MM više uopće ne razmišlja o odlasku na posao, odlazimo do svekra i svekrve, zovemo moju mamu, kumove, frendove... i javljamo veliku novost. Svi s nama dijele našu ogromnu sreću i veselje. Kumovi ( kojima smo još prije par god. rekli da budu kumovi našem djetetu ) donose ogromnu vreću robice od svoje mlađe kćeri koja je 1,5 g. starija od B. njenu stolicu za hranjenje, odlaze u Sloveniju i kupuju kindač sa madracom. Mi kupujemo kolica, stolić za premotavanje, pelene, kozmetiku, robicu...

Nastavak slijedi, sada moram po svog školarca  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

super Rebbeca drago mi je da si se javila  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Za 2 dana uistinu se pojavi nekoliko teta iz tog Centra negdje oko 12 h. MM je napravio lazanje da ih impresionira  :Grin:  , i uspio je :D Prvo što su ugledale bila je hrpa onih stvari po cijelom boravku, kinderbet raskopan naslonjen na zid u hodniku... Nasmijale su se i rekle da smo mi zbilja spremni, a da su se one odlučile za nas odmah nakon razgovora, prije nego su razgovarale sa ostala 2 para. Tek tada je nama došlo do mozga da je zapravo postojala mogućnost da mi ne budemo izabrani :shock: neću ni razmišljat što bi bilo u tom slučaju. 
Dakle, ručak je protekao u ugodnoj atmosferi, MM im je dao recept za lazanje  :Laughing:  i na odlasku su nam rekle da *sutra* možemo u Dom i da će nam napisati uputnicu u kojoj će pisati da bebač može odmah s nama doma, što inače kao nije običaj. Mi smo bili presretni, srca velika kao kuća, a uzbuđenje nas je pralo maximalno. Cijela bliža i dalja okolica se veselila s nama. Prijatelji i kumovi su se najavili da će doći štrajiti. Vjerojatno neznate što je to, pa da vam pojasnim: to je običaj u ovom našem kraju, da se kada mama i beba dođu iz rodilišta nabaca po njihovom dvorištu konfeta, traka od papira ili platna, slama, sjeno...
Uopće ne znam kako smo tu noć spavali, ali znam da smo rano ujutro bili spremni za polazak po našeg    :Saint:  

Sada   :Saint:   treba pomoć oko zadaće, pa nastavljam poslije ili sutra

----------


## Mariela

Jedva čekam nastavak.
Hvala što si se javila.

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:  

dobro došla u "naše" društvance.

----------


## UmaBg

Ja sam za nastavk, ako moze odmah :D

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo, odradili smo zadaću, radionicu u školi i večeru, i sad imam par minuta vremena do tuširanja, pa nastavljam:
Ujutro se mi spremni i sa voljom  :Grin:  pojavljujemo u Domu gdje je bio smješten naš   :Saint:  Prvo odrađujemo jedan razgovor, na kojem se čude našoj uputnici na kojoj piše da naš B. može odmah s nama doma, ali pošto je Centar zakon, oni će to poštivati. Saznali smo i da smo došli samo 2-3 dana ranije, nebi bilo ništa od odlaska doma,  :Sad:   jer je naše zlato, kao i većina kikača tamo, imalo vodene kozice. Ajde, i tu smo dobro prošli... Na tom razgovoru su nam   :Heart:   kucala ko luda, jer je gospođa zvala gore da donesu mladog gospodina upoznati mamu i tatu, i znali smo da nas samo minute dijele od pogleda oči u oči. Zazvonio je telefon i gosp. s kojom smo razgovarali se je javila, i za nekoliko trenutaka otvaraju se vrata, i ulazi jedna teta noseći *njega*, preslatku, predivnu, plavokosu i smeđooku bebu, sa trepavicama na kojoj bi mu pozavidjele i mnoge glumice, i to nakon mazanja sa maskarom koja ih povećava 100000 puta, a koje su mu i dan danas zaštitni znak, zbog kojeg mu se obraćaju mnogi nepoznati ljudi. Ta teta je promrmljala da mora odmah gore, i uvalila to malo stvorenjce od 8,5 mj. ravno MM u ruke, koji do tada nije imao često bebe u rukama, za razliku od mene. Kada se to stvorenjce razderalo, mislim da ga je čula cijela šira okolica  :Embarassed:  , uzela sam ga i ja, zatim se i gospođa skinula s telefona, i ona ga nosala, ali ništa nije pomoglo. Uspjela ga je smiriti tek doktorica u ambulanti Doma, gdje ga je pred nama skinula i pregledala. Još u fazi plakanja su komentirale da ako bude i poslije spavanja tako plakao kad nas vidi, da nemože odmah s nama doma, a da mi odemo na kavu dok se klinci ne probude. Još se sjećam njegovog pogleda, očiju uplašenih kao srnica, sjećam se kako je bio obučen, brrrr i sad se sva naježim. I tako sjedimo MM i ja na kavi, opet bez riječi, njegov mobitel zvoni, zovu starci, kumovi... on objašnjava situaciju. Na povratku u Dom kupimo kompletić sa 3 zvečke, ali to nije bila prva igračka koju smo kupili, zaboravila sam spomenuti da je ponosni tata još onaj dan kad smo kupovali opremu, kupio svom sinku crvenog džipa na daljinski  :Laughing:

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## rebeca

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:Sad:  .
Mogu zamisliti vašu zabrinutost i strah hoće li vas prihvatiti, hoće li se prestati bojati...
Mi smo imali sreću da je naš dečkić bio malo veći i po prirodi jako vesel i komunikativan, pa je odmah MM dao peticu, ali i mi smo došli sa zebnjom i znali smo da moramo ostati nekoliko dana blizu i posjećivati ga dok se nas ne prihvati jer je takav način rada.

----------


## Rebbeca

Dakle: došavši s kave, sjurimo se brzinom munje na staklena vrata njegove sobe, ostala djeca još spavaju,a *on* stoji u kinderbetu i gleda okolo. MM kaže: uđimo unutra, pa ga izvadi iz kindača! A ja ga pitam: pa neznam dali smijem ( jer nije bilo u sobi ni jedne tete )? On mi odgovori da je to naš sin i da možemo što god želimo  :Heart:   Ajde, uđemo mi sa strahom, ja ga primim, on se smije, uživa kod mene... Stavim ga na strunjaču, i MM ga mami zvečkom, baš da vidimo dali će dopuzati do njega. Ko mali Eustahije Brzić je dopuzao do tatice, uzeo si zvečku, MM ga je uzeo u naručje i poljubio, naš mališa mu se stisnuo ko mali priljepak, i tada smo skužili da se obožava maziti. A o prihvačanju vam je sada sve jasno, mi se volimo ko da smo stoljećima zajedno. Baš se prelomilo nešto nakon tog spavanca, valjda je bio umoran, uvalili su ga MM koji je bio obučen u crno... Mi se još neko vrijeme igramo i mazimo, a onda ulazi teta koja pita dali hoću probati svom sineku dati ručak. Ja s veseljem prihvačam, i on nešto malo popapa, ali ne baš puno. Teta kaže da se vidi da je uzbuđen jer ide doma :D Ona kaže da će ga sada urediti za polazak: mjenja mu pelenu, reže noktiće, donosi stvari da ga obuće, ali mi kažemo da smo mu kupili odjeću za ići doma, pa neka mu to obuće. Ali nismo mogli otići dok nismo prihvatili komplet stvari koje su pripremili da ponesemo doma, kažu: vjerujte, trebat će vam. Mi u dilemi: treba kapu, ili ne, treba šal, ili ne... Ipak smo mu sve stavili. Kada smo njega obukli, uzimamo svoje jakne koje smo ostavili na hodniku, i gotovo zaboravili na njih... dolazi teta čistačica, i pita dali su to naše jakne. Mi potvrdno odgovorimo, ona kaže da već dugo iz njih nešto svira. Mi se pogledamo - joj mobitel, na njega smo potpuno zaboravili  :Embarassed:

----------


## lexy

Bože, Rebecca, ova tvoja priča je toliko napeta kao da čitam neki krimić koji kida živce. Jedva čekam nastavak.

----------


## magda_

samo pisi, ja gutam
 :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Rebbeca, dobrodošla, piši, piši dalje!
Kao i ti, i mi smo na razgovoru za našeg sina čuli da se razgovara s još dva para, i ni najmanje nas to nije brinulo, kao da je nemoguće da ne bude naš.

----------


## Rebbeca

Sorry ako vas davim tako dugom i detaljnom pričom, ali tako imam neku ludu inspiraciju, navrla mi ta divna sjećanja, i baš uživam pišući...

Dakle: mi se smjestili u auto, on si je uzeo najdražu zvečkicu iz Doma, i krećemo :D  Vrlo brzo moje malo zlato meni u naručju zaspalo. Meni suze samo idu, pa moj sin prvi put u životu mi spava u naručju  :Heart:  Kad smo došli doma, samo smo ga stavili u kindač, i on je nastavio blaženo spavati. MM i ja, a i ostatak ukućana ( svekar, baka, deda, šogor, svekrva je jadna još bila na poslu, i kasnije priznala da joj je to bio najduži dan na poslu ) smo izlizali pod kraj kindača, dok smo ga gledali kako spava i čekali da se probudi. Kad se to dogodilo, došla je i svekrva, B.-ova baka s posla kojoj je to bilo prvo unuče, i išli smo ručati. Mali   :Saint:  po prvi puta u svojoj stolici... Svi smo manje jeli, a više promatrali njega, i jedva se dogovorili tko će ga nahraniti  :Grin:  Kao što se i očekivalo, navečer su došli štrajiti ( objasnila sam što je to ), svi su se navirili da ga barem vide, jer je spavao. Kumovi su mu donjeli ogromnog plišanog psa. Došlo je oko, hm, ne znam točno, ali oko 15 ljudi. Ponudi im se jela i pića, i malo se proslavi. E, kod nas je ta mala proslava trajala do 5 ujutro :shock: . OK ženski dio je otišao oko ponoći, ali 5-6 muških se nije moglo rastati od svog frenda - ponosnog tatice. Ja sam se pobrala spavati, ali naravno čula sam ih, i bila sam sretna što se toliko vesele dolasku našeg   :Saint:

----------


## rebeca

Jednostavno   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Rebbeca   :Love:  .

----------


## Mariela

Čitajući tvoju priču i meni naviru sjećanja. Piši i dalje pogotovo za naše čekalice da vide da se itekako isplati čekati.
 :Kiss:   dječaku

----------


## Rebbeca

Naredni dani svi su prolazili kao da smo od rođenja zajedno, nije postojala nikakva faza prilagodbe. Odmah se skompao i s ostalim ukućanima, kojih je , mogli ste primjetiti bilo poprilično. Svi su se borili tko će ga nunati, maziti, igrati se s njim, pjevati mu... Ja sam u toj fazi bila dosta posesivna, i najrađe bi vrištala PUSTITE GAAAA, on je moj, moj... On je bio pravi mali puzavac, ali i ( silom prilika ) naučen igrati se u kimbaču, ili barem, pobacati hrpu igračaka iz njega, pa nisam dozvoljavala da mi ga previše nosaju, jer sam ipak ja bila većinu vremena s njim sama doma, i morala obaviti barem one osnovne kućanske poslove. Svi su se teško pomirili s tim, ali... nakraju su skužili da se mogu i igrati na podu s njim, puzati... Ti prvi dani su nam prolazili u svakodnevnim gostima, skoro 3-4 tj. Dobio je jako puno poklona, ali njega su u toj dobi najviše fascinirali papiri od poklona  :Laughing:  Znao se s tim igrati skroz dok smo MM i ja pospremali tragove gostiju. Imao je finu rutinu: spavanje 2x dnevno po 1,5 - 2, lijepo je papao, kakao za vrijeme svakog obroka  :Laughing:  Prava obiteljska idila  :Heart:  

Nastavit ću ja, ne brinite  8)

----------


## Zdenka2

I meni naviru sjećanja na mog slatkog bebača...

Rebecca,   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Krasna priča, željno iščekujem još  :Smile: !

----------


## imenica

[joj kako si me rasplakala. čitam tvoju priču i ponovno, po tisućiti put priživljavam svoju.  :D

----------


## Rebbeca

Sve u svemu dobili smo jako dobro dijete :D , ali kako vas sve čitam, imam osjećaj da su sva naša djeca nešto posebno, naravno... nama. Nismo imali nikakvih problema sa prihvaćanjem okoline, svi živi, od prodavačica u dućanu do poštara ili pedijatra ga jednostavno obožavaju, a ako kuda dođem sama obavezno pitaju za njega. Sa 11 mj. i 1 dan je prohodao,a sa 2 god. i 2 mj. ostavio pelenu. Negdje sa 15-16 mj. je počeo povremeno ostajati kad moje mame na nekoliko dana, 3-4 dana, 2-3 puta godišnje. Počeli smo mu vrlo rano ( nešto nakon godinu dana ) pričati pričicu o tome da je on usvojen, tako da se po provlači kroz razne teme cijelo vrijeme, i njemu je to normalno. 
Dajte mi recite, vi mame usvojenih školaraca, dali se bojite da će neko dijete u školi nešto reći vašemu u vezi toga, pa ga povrijediti? Kako sam rekla, naš B. stvarno sve zna o tome, ali ponekad mi padne na pamet, da netko ne povrijedi njegovu nježnu dušicu.  :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Rebbeca ja ti na žalost nemogu odgovoriti na pitanje jer smo mi u fazi ćekanja našeg leptiriča.Na tvoju priču sam naišla maloprije i pročitala u jednom dahu  :Heart:  .
Dobro nam došla i piši...

----------


## mareena

Rebbeca, svaku priču o posvojenju čitam bez daha. I mene su preplavila sjećanja na naše iščekivanje, neizvjesnost, sreću...

Piši još o svom školarcu   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Zaboravila sam spomenuti da smo posvojenje imali mjesec dana nakon što je on došao kući. Mi smo od doma donjeli nešto za prigristi, tete iz Centra su pripremile hrpu grickalica i sokova. Dok smo mi išli rješavati papire, B. je ostao u Centru s mojom mamom, soc. radnicama i ravnateljicom, i oni su feštali. Tete iz Centra su mu kupile autić - guralicu, i zlatni lančić sa pločicom na kojoj je ugravirano slovo B. Stvarno predivna gesta   :Heart:  Ravnateljica ga je nunajući uspavala, i kad sam joj rekla da jel mi ga hoće dati, da joj je sigurno već težak, nije mi ga dala, rekla je da uživa   :Love:  
On je inače oduvijek jako emotivno dijete, nježno, ali u igri neumorno. Jako mu je stalo do prijatelja, i omiljen je u društvu. Ne želi nikoga povrijediti, pa još nikad, ali baš nikad, nije rekao da više voli mamu ili tatu ( kad ga netko pita ). Uvijek je odgovor: volim ih oboje. Nije ga teško odgajati, ali normalno da je trebalo postaviti neke granice. Mislim da je najteži period bio otprilike od 2 - 4 god. kada je osim onog famoznog pitanja Zašto, bilo i testiranje granica. Sada je među najboljim učenicima u razredu, piše i čita ( ok ne savršeno ) već oko 1,5 g. a matematiku i vjeronauk obožava.

Kad se sjetim još čega, pišem...

----------


## majica

prekrasna prica  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Heart:  
toliko ljubavi na ovom pdf,nemam rijeci,samo knedla u grlu i suza u oku  :Kiss:

----------


## Gost

Prekrasna priča i nadam se da će ih biti sve više  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

Ja se moram još jednom oglasiti. Vidim da ste svi sretni i zadovolji, odmah sam i ja takva. Vama čestitam od srca na posvojenju, učinili ste veliko djelo. A vašem školarcu velikaaaa  :Kiss:  iz ove priče sam mogla samo shvatiti da je prekrasno dijete  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Da, imaš pravo, prekrasno je dijete koje je beskrajno usrećilo mamu i tatu. Više uopće ne znam kakav nam je bio život bez njega, znam da je bio tužan i tmuran  :Sad:   A sada svaki dan nova avantura   :Heart:  Nisam napisala da B. obožava dinosaure i zmajeve. Ima nekoliko knjiga o svakima i detaljno ih je proučio, i često posudi u knjižnici, mada je već sve koje su tamo vidio. Pravi je sportaš, već oko 2 god. trenira kick - boxing :D Naš veliki   :Saint:

----------


## lexy

Svaki put kad čitam priče s ovog topića, bilo onih punih iščekivanja i pomalo tužnih koji su tek u postupku posvajanja ili ovih ostvarenih, radosnih snova, uvijek, ali uvijek zagrlim svoje djetešce čvrsto, svjesna kako sam sretna. Jer čovjek obuzet svakodnevnim poslovima i stresom, često prihvati ljude i život oko sebe zdravo za gotovo. Ovdje sve pršti od   :Heart:  i zarazi me svaki put.

----------


## leonessa

Rebbeca   :Heart:  .

----------


## Pliska

:Heart:  

Predivna prića. Pusam našem vršnjaku   :Love:

----------


## rada km

Veliki pozdrav svim clanicama.Rebbeca u dahu sam citala tvoju i pricu i u nekoliko navrata sam zasuzila.I ja sam usvojila predivnu devojcicu koja sada ima 9 godina.Ceo moj zivot bio je trnovit i pun neprijatnih iznenadjenja, i dan danas agonija jos uvek traje.Posto zivim u jako malom mestu stalno nailazim na neprijatne komentare koji me duboko zabole i uvrede,ali ipak ne dozvolim da to iko primeti,vec se borim i guram napred.Presrecna sam sto imam divnu cerku kakvu sam sanjala jos kao devojka koja je kao svako zensko bice mastala da postane mama i razmisljala kakva ce biti mama.San mi se ostvario, jedini strah koji je jos uvek prisutan je da mom detetu nisam rekla istinu jer i ja sama ne mogu da poverujem da je nisam rodila,jednostavno nemam takav osecaj.Bojim se da ce je neko povrediti jer kao sto rekoh mnogo je ljudi koji ne gledaju svoj zivot nego vise vole da zavire u tudj tj.u ovom slucaju moj.Zato sam srecna sto sam na ovom Forumu gde je druzenje zaista predivno.Od srca pozdrav za sve.

----------


## Rebbeca

*rada km* čestitam na djevojčici!! Sigurno je sretna i vesela curka!! Ali, moram reći, a vjerujem da se samnom slažu i sve mame ovih naših usvojenih srećica, reci joj da je posvojena čim prije! Bilo bi joj lakše da si joj to rekla dok je bila manja, ali nije ni sada kasno. Jedino imaj na umu da što duže čekaš, bit će teže i tebi i njoj   :Heart:

----------


## rada km

Pokusavam to skoro svaki dan, medjutim cini mi se da je jos nezrela da bi shvatila sta to znaci.Ovde nema psihologa koji bi mi pomogao a nemam ni prave prijateljice kojoj bi se poverila.Sve zene za koje sam cula da su usvojile decu uopste ne zele da pricaju o tome stavise kategoricno tvrde da su bile na vantelesnu oplodnju i tako dobile dete.Ja nazalost ne zelim da lazem, a ovo mi je veliki kamen na srcu,kako reci:sine ja te nisam rodila.Pa place mi se sada dok pisem a kako to da izgovorim i kada?Hvala Rebbeca

----------


## rada km

Pokusavam to skoro svaki dan, medjutim cini mi se da je jos nezrela da bi shvatila sta to znaci.Ovde nema psihologa koji bi mi pomogao a nemam ni prave prijateljice kojoj bi se poverila.Sve zene za koje sam cula da su usvojile decu uopste ne zele da pricaju o tome stavise kategoricno tvrde da su bile na vantelesnu oplodnju i tako dobile dete.Ja nazalost ne zelim da lazem, a ovo mi je veliki kamen na srcu,kako reci:sine ja te nisam rodila.Pa place mi se sada dok pisem a kako to da izgovorim i kada?Hvala Rebbeca

----------


## Mariela

rada km nije ona premala da bi shvatila. Mom dječaku je tri i pol godine i ja sam mu već prije godinu dana lijepo ispričala pričicu kako on nije bio u mom stomaku nego kod jedne tete, pa smo ga išli tražiti u jednoj kući sa puno djece... Tvoja curica je već velika pa bi shvatila puno više. 
Nedavno mi je poznanica ispričala svoju priču: ona je usvojila djevojčicu kojoj je sada 8 godina. Prije godinu dana sretne je susjeda na ulici i kaže malenoj: "joj što si mi lijepa, kao da te je ... rodila  :shock: ". Ona djevojčici nije još bila rekla i naravno da se dijete šokiralo. Poslije toga problemi, ljutnja, odbacivanje jer su je lagali... 
To sigurno nećeš moći sakriti, a nije ni pošteno kriti od djeteta. Puno je bolje da joj ti lijepo sve ispričaš nago da čuje od nekog drugog na ulici (pa makar taj bio i dobronamjeran).

----------


## Zdenka2

Rada km, djetetu trebaš reći i to na najjednostavniji mogući način. Ne treba oko toga raditi dramu nego u običnom razgovoru reći što je. Zakasnila si s time, ali sad moraš to pregristi i reći joj. To je njezin život, njezino porijeklo i ima pravo to znati. Ja sam svom sinu počela pričati o posvojenju kad je prvi put nešto o tome pitao, a tada je imao 2,5 godine. Sad ima 7 godina, zna sve o sebi i svoju priču prorađuje već u trećem krugu. Moja kći je posvojena sa 6 godina i ona, naravno, zna sve o svom porijeklu.

----------


## rada km

Hvala vam drage prijateljice.Ovo je prvi put da otvoreno kazem sta me muci jer ovo je mali grad a u njemu sve se zna kako ispeva Vajta.Samo se jedno plasim kakva ce biti njena reakcija, mnogo je emotivna i vezana za mene jer sam sve svoje vreme posvetila njoj i njenom vaspitanju,edukaciji,znanju.Ponosni smo na nju i ja i moj muz zato vrlo cesto pricamo kako joj reci, pa onda emocije budu jace pa zajedno placemo.Znam da sam zakasnila i zato sam resila da joj kazem i zato mi je bio neophodan savet prijatelja.Pocecu od danas a kako ce biti javicu vam.Divne ste i jos jednom puno hvala

----------


## Zorica

Rado km, skupite snage i nadjite nacin da kazete svojoj princezi o njenoj proslosti, mnogo ce biti gore ako to sazna od nekog drugog. Moj sin je jos mali pa tu temu nismo naceli, ali vreme tako brzo leti...

----------


## magda_

Rado KM, dobronamdosla!
Puno srece ti zelim u tome da svojoj kceri kazes istinu i na pravi nacin.
Nemam to iskustvo, ali mi je kolega s posla pricao kako je svojoj kceri bas negdje u dobi od 9 godina rekao da je usvojena, a to je bilo prije godinu-dvije.
Znam da joj je najprije poceo pricati kroz neku divnu pricu o paru koji nije imao djecu i traganju za princezom.... pa kako su se nasli i sretno ce zivjeti do kraja zivota... da bi je na kraju upitao: Sta mislis, ljubavi, ko je ta princeza? Djevojcica je umjesto odgovora samo klonula glavom tati na rame i tiho pocela plakati... naravno shvatila je, ali nije bilo nikakvih problema. Prihvatila je to, iako je moj kolega poslije nje dobio dvoje bioloske djece.

Puno srece zelim!

----------


## sanja74

Rada mk, dobro nam došla.   :Heart:  
Tvoja kćer zaslužuje da joj kažeš istinu. Znam da ti nije jednostavno (K. je još mala da bi to proradili, ali mi pred njom govorimo o posvojenju i sigurna sam da tu i tamo nešto pokupi), ali je jedino ispravno. 
Ne smiješ lagati osobu do koje ti je najviše stalo. 
Bez brige, TI si njena mama i voli te. Samo joj dozvoli da bude ono što je.  :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

*rada km*, čestitam na djevojčici. Sigurno da ste jako sretni. I ja mislim, da s vrenmenom može vam biti samo teže. To je vaša djevojčica i ja mislim što prije to riješeite, da će biti bezbolnije, a i vama će biti lakše. 
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## teuta

priča je prekrasna i u dahu sam je pročitala. MM i ja smo u fazi da smo dobili tek prve odgovore (odbijenice). Zapravo me zanima a malo mi je neugodno pitati vi koji ste posvojili svoje limače. Da li je tu bilo potezanja "štela" ili ne znam što čini mi se da ovdje navedeni roditelji i nisu toliko dugo čekali.

----------


## sanja74

> Zapravo me zanima a malo mi je neugodno pitati vi koji ste posvojili svoje limače. Da li je tu bilo potezanja "štela" ili ne znam što čini mi se da ovdje navedeni roditelji i nisu toliko dugo čekali.


Bila sam uvjerena da bez "štela" nećemo posvojiti (i to mi se nikako nije svidjelo). Niti mjesec dana nakon što smo poslali molbe zvali su nas na razgovor za posvojenje K.
Sve se nekako samo složilo.   :Heart:

----------


## rada km

Hvala svima od srca.Znam da krijem istinu od najdrazeg mi bica ali deo mene je verovao da je ona jos uvek malena da bih joj rekla a da budem iskrena prisutna je i bojazan da li ce me nakon toga voleti.Sada kada sam ovo procitala cini mi se da ipak sam napravila peopust jer verovatno da i ona naslucuje da joj nesto skrivam jer nedavno je dobila komentar od drugarica i meni je bilo veoma tesko.Hvala vam puno sto mi pomazete vasim pricama kako bih mogla da kazem mom detetu istinu jer vec danima mirno ne spavam a prolivenim suzama da i ne pricam.Inace nisam bas lagano dosla do moje slatke devojcice.Put je bio dosta trnovit ali ja sam se borila da istrajem jer onog dana kada sam je videla cinilo mi se da je svet moj i da je ona bas moja.Mesece sam provela cekajuci i u strahu sta ce se dogoditi dok napokon nisam dobila poziv i sreca se uselila u nas dom.Verujte da sam se tog trenutka osetila kao da dolazim iz porodilista.Zato nikada nemojte gubiti nadu vec hrabro napred ali bez greske koju sam ja napravila a koju cu ubrzo ispraviti jer onda je sreca potpuna.

----------


## Rebbeca

Mi smo, iskreno govoreći, tražili vezu za posvojenje, ali nismo našli nikoga konkretno. Naknadno sam saznala, da su se soc. radnice iz Centra iz kojeg je bio naš sin, prije nego su nas uopće zvale na razgovor, raspitivale o nama kod obitelji koja je nekoliko god. prije posvojila djecu također iz njihovog Centra, a žive nekoliko km od nas. 

Palo mi je na pamet još nešto: naš sin je nekoliko puta do sada, gledajući neki film ili dokumentarac gdje netko rađa, izjavio, s licem oblikovanim u grimasu boli: Mama, hvala Bogu da ti nisi mene rodila, vidiš kak bi te to boljelo, a mogla bi mi i umrijeti   :Heart:  Jednom je i rekao: Sva sreća da nisam curica, onda bi morao roditi  :Laughing:

----------


## rada km

Rebbeca pozdravi slatkisa, pa on je divan, slatko sam se nasmejala.Ja nazalost nisam imala vezu sto se tice moje cerke ali sam imala srecu da smo muz i ja bili jedini koji su poslali zahtev, ali uprkos tome morali smo da cekamo da dete napuni 12 meseci,sto znaci da sam cekala dobrih 6 meseci,pa adaptacija 6 meseci i napokon sreca.

----------


## Rebbeca

*Rado* vjerujem da će se sve mame složiti sa mnom kad kažem da smo se sve mi osjećale kao da dolazimo iz rodilišta. Osobito mi, koje smo odmah prvi puta uzele dječicu doma. To je neponovljiv osjećaj: mješa se sreća, ponos, uzbuđenje... ali moram priznati da me uopće nije bilo strah. Pročitala sam nekoliko knjiga o bebama, i mislila da sve znam... e koja je to bila zabluda  :Laughing:  Odmah prvi dan sam zaboravila da bi mi B. mogao biti žedan, bio je nezadovoljan... ja razmišljam: jeo je , pelena je čista, spavao je... a pita MM: a da nije on možda žedan? Eureka,   :Saint:   popio čaja, i bio sretan i zadovoljan! Da ni ne govorim da za prvih nekoliko zubića nisam skužila simptome, skoro dok već nisu izašli  :Embarassed:  A sve to ide u službu roditeljstva  :Grin:  
Rado, koliko je bila stara tvoja curica kada je došla svojoj kućici?

----------


## otocanka

> priča je prekrasna i u dahu sam je pročitala. MM i ja smo u fazi da smo dobili tek prve odgovore (odbijenice). Zapravo me zanima a malo mi je neugodno pitati vi koji ste posvojili svoje limače. Da li je tu bilo potezanja "štela" ili ne znam što čini mi se da ovdje navedeni roditelji i nisu toliko dugo čekali.


Ovisi što smatraš pod "dugo". Koliko znam, Sanji i Zdenki su se s  prvim limačima zvjezde posložile, pa su posvojile u doista kratkom roku  :Heart:  . 

Dosta nas je čekalo godinu, dvije da im se zvjezde poslože. 
Kao što većina rodilja kaže "Onog trena kada sam ugledala dijete, sve drugo je postalo nevažno" (misleći na porod i fizičku bol koja je neizbježna). 

Vidjevši svoje klince, sve razgovore i strahove sam pospremila u neku ladicu koju otvorim s vremena na vrijeme kada netko postavi pitanje koje me podsjeti na to razdoblje. 
Meni je to danas nevažno i da nisam imala sreće i dobila dvoje kikača odjednom, ponovo bih krenula, bez obzira na ono što se nalazi u toj ladici   :Heart:  .

----------


## rada km

Rebbeca, i ja sam imala dosta problema jer sam isto mislila ma ja sve znam, ocuvala sam svu decu mojih rodjaka.Ali avaj,pa ja sam za nicanje zubica isla kod lekara onda zamisli sta sam radila.Moja devojcica je imala 6 meseci kada sam je videla,bilo mi je dozvoljeno da boravi kod mene tokom dana, ja sam joj kupovala sve sto je potrebno i brinula naravno,ali su zahtevali da je navece vracam.Posto je to bilo prilicno tesko za nas MM i ja smo bukvalno cvileli da ostaje kod nas i tokom noci.Dozvoljeno nam je ali kao sto i rekoh morali smo da cekamo da dete napuni punih 12 meseci kako bi krenuli da resimo trajne papire,to cekanje me kostalo puno zivaca, ona je moja a neko mi je ne da.Strasno.Moja cerka je imala 6 i po meseci kada je trajno dosla kod nas i jednostavno za mene nije vise nije postojao niko ko bi mi je mogao oduzeti,borila sam se i uspela.A naravno da ce se sve mame sloziti i ja isto mislim jer kada sam se ujutru probudila i videla jedno malo bice kako spava pokraj mene prvo sam pomislila:majko moja sta da radim,kako da je nahranim,presvucem,sta ako prehladi....kao da sam dosla pravo iz porodilista.

----------


## Mariela

I ja sam mislila da bez štele nećemo usvojiti. Bila bih je potražila da sam mogla, ali nam je bila potpuno nepotrebna. I nama se sve nekako posložilo da smo vrlo brzo došli do našeg djeteta (par mjeseci).

----------


## rebeca

Baš ste sretnice. Baš sam danas razgovarala sa frendicom, i kaže da 4 godine čekaju na posvojenje. Da su po cijeloj Hrvatskoj poslali molbe, međutim ništa. Ta žena više od svega u životu želi bebu. Kad vidim koliko pati, molim Boga da joj usliši njenu molitvu i želju  :Saint:

----------


## sanja74

> Baš ste sretnice. Baš sam danas razgovarala sa frendicom, i kaže da 4 godine čekaju na posvojenje. Da su po cijeloj Hrvatskoj poslali molbe, međutim ništa. Ta žena više od svega u životu želi bebu. Kad vidim koliko pati, molim Boga da joj usliši njenu molitvu i želju


Hmm.. 
Vjerujem da je u slučaju tih "dugih" čekanja puno faktora. A da na neke mogu ljudi i sami utjecati. Npr, koji su njeni zahtjevi prema potencijalnom posvojenom djetetu, koliko ona i muž imaju godina, jesu li kontaktirali CZSS nakon što su poslali molbe, koliko se angažiraju i interesiraju oko posvojenja, jesu li išli u Školicu...

Nakon što smo posvojili K, više Centara nas je kontaktiralo i reklo da smo ušli u uži krug (valjda 10tak), tako da mi je teško povjerovati da nju nisu baš nikad zvali. (Mi smo tada uživali u svojoj kćeri, i nismo ni ispitivali jel bi došli u obzir kao posvojitelji s već jednim djetetom.)

----------


## otocanka

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš ste sretnice. Baš sam danas razgovarala sa frendicom, i kaže da 4 godine čekaju na posvojenje. Da su po cijeloj Hrvatskoj poslali molbe, međutim ništa. Ta žena više od svega u životu želi bebu. Kad vidim koliko pati, molim Boga da joj usliši njenu molitvu i želju 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. 
> Vjerujem da je u slučaju tih "dugih" čekanja puno faktora. A da na neke mogu ljudi i sami utjecati. Npr, koji su njeni zahtjevi prema potencijalnom posvojenom djetetu, koliko ona i muž imaju godina, jesu li kontaktirali CZSS nakon što su poslali molbe, koliko se angažiraju i interesiraju oko posvojenja, jesu li išli u Školicu...


Potpisujem Sanju, a što se poziva od strane centara tiče, mi smo dobili samo jedan (za blizanke stare 8 godina). 
Poučena Čokoladnim postovima, nisam javljala centrima da smo postali roditelji, ali nas nitko ne zove   :Wink:  . 

Valjda im je molba nezanimljiva ili je zaglavila na dnu hrpe, no u svakom slučaju zato je potreban angažman koji Sanja spominje. 
Da nisam zvala danas ne bih imala svoje mišeke   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Mene su zvali za M. - to je bila čista sreća - naša molba im je došla na stol, oni su imali M. i isti čas su se odlučili za nas. Nakon toga je uslijedilo još nekoliko poziva iz različitih centara.

Za B. sam itekako zvala (to sam sve opisala na posebnom topiku) i da se nisam tako trudila nikada je ne bih imala. Netko čeka kraće netko duže, to dobrim dijelom ovisi o sreći, ali kao što su rekle i cure, ovisi i o nama. Ako netko čeka 4 godine, sklona sam misliti da čeka da mu dijete padne s neba. To se u ovakvoj konkurenciji posvojitelja rijetko može dogoditi. Osim toga, mnogi mogu misliti da je njihova molba već zastarjela nakon toliko godina.

----------


## leonessa

Mene su isto nakon šta je moj sin bio već doma zvali iz nekoliko centara jer su imali djecu za posvajanje, uglavnom svima smo poslali obavijest da imamo već dijete....Mislim da je stvar u molbi, ona se jednostavno mora po nećemu izdvajati,biti dojmljiva i zapamtljiva....   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Molba je važna, ali mislim da je u današnjim uvjetima mnogo važnije zvati i ostvariti osobni dojam. U centru gdje smo posvojili B. soc. radnica mi je pokazala hrpu molbi koja mi je dosezala gotovo do struka, a bile su to molbe samo od 2005. naovamo. Mislim da i najljepše sročena molba može izmaknuti pažnji u takvoj situaciji. Osim toga, ta osoba mi je rekla da im same molbe ne znače ništa, jer da su se više puta osvjedočile da iza prekrasnih riječi ne stoje uvijek i prekrasni ljudi. U razgovoru s njom osvijestila sam i drugu stranu ove naše situacije, to jest da ni potencijalni posvojitelji ne moraju biti i nisu uvijek izvrsni ljudi. I zato mislim da je važno zvati i predstaviti sebe i svoja očekivanja u izravnoj komunikaciji.

----------


## leonessa

Naravno da je osobni dojam najvažniji. Ali kad zaprime molbu sa foto- stripom dojmljive veličine ...  :Razz:  (valjda se promisle "E, djetetu kod ovih neće biti barem dosadno   :Laughing:  )

----------


## rebeca

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš ste sretnice. Baš sam danas razgovarala sa frendicom, i kaže da 4 godine čekaju na posvojenje. Da su po cijeloj Hrvatskoj poslali molbe, međutim ništa. Ta žena više od svega u životu želi bebu. Kad vidim koliko pati, molim Boga da joj usliši njenu molitvu i želju 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. 
> Vjerujem da je u slučaju tih "dugih" čekanja puno faktora. A da na neke mogu ljudi i sami utjecati. Npr, koji su njeni zahtjevi prema potencijalnom posvojenom djetetu, koliko ona i muž imaju godina, jesu li kontaktirali CZSS nakon što su poslali molbe, koliko se angažiraju i interesiraju oko posvojenja, jesu li išli u Školicu...
> 
> Nakon što smo posvojili K, više Centara nas je kontaktiralo i reklo da smo ušli u uži krug (valjda 10tak), tako da mi je teško povjerovati da nju nisu baš nikad zvali. (Mi smo tada uživali u svojoj kćeri, i nismo ni ispitivali jel bi došli u obzir kao posvojitelji s već jednim djetetom.)


Ona ima 35 god, a on 38. Obadvoje rade, imaju ugovor za stalno. Imaju vlastitnu kuću. Slali su po cijeloj Hrvatskoj, dobna granica  nije bitna, čak stalno zove po centrima... Jedino ne znam može li biti manja mogućnost što oni žive u jako malom mjestu, pa je s tim i mogućnost posvojenja manja :?

----------


## mareena

> Naravno da je osobni dojam najvažniji. Ali kad zaprime molbu sa foto- stripom dojmljive veličine ...  (valjda se promisle "E, djetetu kod ovih neće biti barem dosadno   )


Detalje, molim!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Jedino ne znam može li biti manja mogućnost što oni žive u jako malom mjestu, pa je s tim i mogućnost posvojenja manja :?


To ne bi trebalo imati nikakve veze. Znam ljude iz malih mjesta po otocima koji su posvojili djecu.

----------


## Rebbeca

I mi živimo u malom mjestu, tj. selu, a nekad se baš to i traži. Nas su zvali prije par mjeseci za brata i seku, koje su baš željeli smjestiti ( usvojiti ) na selo, jer su 2 puta bili u Zg-u i prestravili se velikog grada. Na žalost, ti su klinci bili dosta veliki, jedno od njih 3 god. starije od našeg B. pa nismo pristali.

----------


## tiki_a

lijepo vas je čitati, Rebbeca   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Danas je u našoj obitelji važna obljetnica. Točno je 7 god. od kada je naš   :Saint:  došao domeka  :Love:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:  

(nama će uskoro dvije)

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Joggler:  čestitam

----------


## Rebbeca

Prekjučer se dogodilo nešto neobično, tj. pitanje me iznenadilo. Uz ručak moj sin i ja razgovaramo i nekako dođemo na temu kako je jednom njegovom prijatelju umro tata, kako je meni ( prije puno godina ) umro tata... a njemu velikom emotivcu već to je bilo dovoljno da mu glas zadrhti. U slijedećem trenutku on plače ko kišna godina i pita: Ja ne znam ko je moja prava mama, ti, ili ona koja me je rodila??!! Ja se na trenutak zbunila, par sekundi razmišljala kako mu to najbolje prezentirati. Pitala sam ga da što on misli, on je rekao da ne zna. Zatim je slijedilo moje nježno objašnjavanje i propitkivanje njega o tome što rade mame koje su rodile svoju djecu, a što ja, dali ima kakve razlike. On još uvijek nije bio načisto sa odgovorom, ali barem je prestao plakati, pa sam ga pustila nekih 1,5 da se emocije slegnu, pa sam ga pitala ponovo, da li je razmislio, i što misli. Odgovorio je  da naravno da sam ja njegova prava mama, tako kao da svega onoga prije nije ni bilo. Ali to popodne je zahtijevao puno nježnosti, puno maženja, pregledavao je svoju kutiju uspomena ( kutiju u koju sam stavila neke stvarčice od kada je bio beba ).
E sad, zanima me što bi vi rekle, kako bi postupile...?

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam kroz to već prošla prije više godina. Krenula sam od činjenica. Činjenica je da tvoj sin ima dva para roditelja - po rođenju mu je mama žena koja ga je rodila, a ti si mu mama po zakonu, po zajedničkom životu, skrbi i ljubavi za njega. To mu i reci. Reci mu kako i zašto je njegova biološka mama izgubila svoje majčinsko pravo ili ga se odrekla i kako si mu ti i po kojoj osnovi postala mama. On osjeća tebe kao mamu, to sigurno nije sporno, ali normalno je da si postavlja pitanja o svom porijeklu i o toj dvostrukosti, a ti mu lijepo sve i odgovori i objasni - kao prava mama.   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Zdenka, hvala, super odgovor! Ja sam se više bazirala na ovaj emotivni dio, a malo zanemarila, potpuno nenamjerno, ovaj "tehnički". Što predlažeš, dali da čekam da on ponovo pita, ili da ja  otvorim temu?

----------


## Zdenka2

Pa, možeš mu reći: Sjećaš se onoga što si me prekjučer pitao? - pa onda nastaviti. On možda neće dugo vremena ništa pitati, ali sigurno razmišlja o tome.

Ja i inače u mnogim situacijama prvo posložim činjenice (znanstvenica po habitusu   :Laughing:  ). To je nekakav temelj svega, a osim toga, osvjedočila sam se da su našoj djeci u pitanju njihovog porijekla problem upravo činjenice, dok smo mi ti koji to više emotivno gledaju, zato što smo činjenice sebi odavno poslagali u glavi.

----------


## ina33

Čestitam   :Heart:  !

----------


## ivanas

Hvala Rebecca sti si podijelila s nama svoju pricu. Upravo su me price s ovog portala razbistrile i dale snage za vazne odluke u zivotu. Samo nastavi pisati,

----------


## Rebbeca

Jučer mi se pružila zgodna prilika da se vratim na ono sinovo pitanje: nas dvoje u njegovoj sobi, slušamo muziku i razgovaramo. Ja potaknula temu, ispričala što sam naumila, on nije imao nikakvih pitanja ni komentara, osim da on misli i zna da sam ja njegova prava mama  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Prekjučer se dogodilo nešto neobično, tj. pitanje me iznenadilo. Uz ručak moj sin i ja razgovaramo i nekako dođemo na temu kako je jednom njegovom prijatelju umro tata, kako je meni ( prije puno godina ) umro tata... a njemu velikom emotivcu već to je bilo dovoljno da mu glas zadrhti. U slijedećem trenutku on plače ko kišna godina i pita: Ja ne znam ko je moja prava mama, ti, ili ona koja me je rodila??!! Ja se na trenutak zbunila, par sekundi razmišljala kako mu to najbolje prezentirati. Pitala sam ga da što on misli, on je rekao da ne zna. Zatim je slijedilo moje nježno objašnjavanje i propitkivanje njega o tome što rade mame koje su rodile svoju djecu, a što ja, dali ima kakve razlike. On još uvijek nije bio načisto sa odgovorom, ali barem je prestao plakati, pa sam ga pustila nekih 1,5 da se emocije slegnu, pa sam ga pitala ponovo, da li je razmislio, i što misli. Odgovorio je  da naravno da sam ja njegova prava mama, tako kao da svega onoga prije nije ni bilo. Ali to popodne je zahtijevao puno nježnosti, puno maženja, pregledavao je svoju kutiju uspomena ( kutiju u koju sam stavila neke stvarčice od kada je bio beba ).
> E sad, zanima me što bi vi rekle, kako bi postupile...?


rebbeca, jel ponovno pitao, jesi li mu objasnila?  :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Objasnila sam mu onako lijepo, po Zdenkinim uputama  :Kiss:  Čini mi se da mu je dobro sjelo,  kod nas bez ikakve zadrške priča o tome oduvijek, nije to nikakva tabu tema. Evo baš je jučer komentirao da bilo bolje da sam rodila njega, onda bi mogla roditi još jednu bebu ( nešto je krenulo s mrtve točke oko drugog posvojenja :D , ali još je to sve upitno). I dijete je svjesno da to već predugo traje!  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   za oživljavanje točke!

----------


## pahuljičica

> ( nešto je krenulo s mrtve točke oko drugog posvojenja :D , ali još je to sve upitno).


Rebbeca  :D  :D i držim fige.  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ma na žalost, vrlo vjerojatno ništa od toga  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ah, što se može....

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Ma na žalost, vrlo vjerojatno ništa od toga  
> Ah, što se može....


a baš mi žao, ali ne gubite nadu!  :Sad:

----------


## mamaShe

*Rebbeca*,
evo sjedim na poslu i ronim suze! Tvoja priča je predivna. Nadam se da su i ostale priče posvojitelja takve ili da će takve i slične biti čim skorije!
Svima vam želim jedan ovakav dan, kakav je R opisala! Ma meni je herz bio da će puknuti (valjda me i hormoni plave naveliko).

Mi smo svojedobno već počeli razmišljati i razgovarati o posvojenju, jer smo K čekali  (do začeća) cca 4 godine, ali poslje život nas poveo na drugu stranu.
Ali i danas, kad o tome mislim, nisam mirna. I nekako me ne ostaljva ta želja, da barem jedno dijete posvojim. Mislim da zbog naših godina (ja 38, mm 39) to ne može biti beba, ali neko veće dijete, možda (premda sumnjam, sigurno prednost imate vi bez djece, što je posve uredu)... 
Jer kad gledam te slike iz domova... ma ne mogu ne biti tužna, a i ljuta na sustav koji je toliko spor za posvojenje.

U svakom slučaju, dragi moji hrabri posvojitelji, želim vam svima puuuuuuuuno sreće!!!!

----------


## Rebbeca

Hvala ti!!   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ( nešto je krenulo s mrtve točke oko drugog posvojenja :D , ali još je to sve upitno). I dijete je svjesno da to već predugo traje!


ima novosti? šaljem pozitive ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rebbeca

Nažalost nikakvih novosti...  :Sad:

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo, samo da javim da smo prije nešto više od mjesec dana ponovo postali roditelji, a naš B. napokon brat :Zaljubljen: 
Dobili smo curicu 8 mj. mlađu od B. što znači da ima 10 god!!! Ona je predivna, pametna i mazna djevojčica, i uistinu smo presretni što je baš ona postala naša kći  :Heart: 
Put do nje bio je dug i trnovit, ali isplatilo se...
U 8 mj. smo u njenom CZSS saznali za nju, u 10. smo se upoznali, a u 12. je postala naša kći  :Zaljubljen: 
Najteže nam je bilo razdoblje druženja vikendima, tako su brzo prolazili...
Auto je već sam znao put od nas do nje, a o prijeđenim kilometrima neću ni pričati...

Ali, najvažnije je da je ona sada tu, ide u razred s bratom, lijepo se prilagođava na novu školu...

----------


## amaria 23

rebeca cestitam,tako sam sretna zbog vas,uzivajte u svojoj curici i sinu!!predivno!!!

----------


## katarinam

*rebbeca* prekrasna priča, zaslužujete to. od srca puno, puno čestika uživajte u svakim zajedničkim trenucima. :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:  braci i seki i sretnim roditeljima

----------


## valiant

dvoje školaraca u istom razredu, predivnoo!  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  Rebecca

pusa velikom bratu i seki :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Kiss:  :Kiss:  Za B. i T.

----------


## Rebbeca

Hvala vam cure :Kiss: 
Nakon puno truda i muke napokon smo došli do tako željenog drugog djeteta! 
Moja kći je prava curica, obožava tajice i suknjice, voli mi pomagati u kuhanju i pospremanju  :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

Točno se vidi da ti je falila jedna curka

----------


## MIJA 32

Za vas  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

ivanas, kad se čujem sa svojom mamom pa joj kažem da T. upravo, npr. briše prašinu ili guli mrkvu, mama kaže da mi zavidi :Grin: 

A svi koji me poznaju (dovoljno je čak samo i forumsko poznavanje ) znaju da sam baš tip za rozo, ljubičasto, pletenje pletenica... 
Dobro je još moj B. prošao da mu nisam počela oblačiti haljinice...

----------


## mare41

Rebbeca, čestitke od srca!

----------


## valiant

> Dobro je još moj B. prošao da mu nisam počela oblačiti haljinice...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
sad ćeš tek uživati u robici za curice!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandraks

rebbeca, čestitam vam na divnom događaju! ljubi svoju curicu! divno je čitati o vašoj obitelji! sretno i veselo nek vam uvijek bude!

----------


## Aradija

Cestitam, diiiivnooo  :Smile:  Posebno mi se dopada sto deca idu zajedno u razred, bice podrska jedno drugom...

----------


## Shanti

:Heart: 

Čestitam svima, braci, seki, mami, tati...!  :Zaljubljen: 

(mamice, potpis treba promijeniti...   :Very Happy: )

----------


## Rebbeca

Eh, što se tiče potpisa, htjela ga ja promjeniti, al sam zaboravila kako... davno je bilo kad sam ovaj stavljala
Molim naputke :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

U izborniku gore, uđi u Postavke. U njima, izbornik lijevo Moje postavke, a u njima - Uredi potpis. 

Jedva ga čekam!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## otocanka

Prekrasno, čestitam!

----------


## Rebbeca

Shanti, thanks... potpis promjenjen... skleroza me lovi!
Dječica okupana/istuširana, igraju se s legićima, danas su nekoliko sati proveli vani na dvorištu: vozili se na bicevima, rolali, reketali ( kak bi moja kći rekla :Laughing: ), jurili... al budu pozaspali!!!

----------


## Vlvl

Jedan zavidni pozdrav! I moj mlađi hoće sjeckat povrće, ali nemam kome kupit haljine i špangice.  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

Rebbeca, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Vlvl... hitno nabaviti seku!!!

----------


## eva71

:Zaljubljen: Tako mi je drago procitati o novopridoslom clanu obitelji... cure, e da, to je drugi svijet....Prekrasno je citati da se lijepo skupa igraju, mogu si misliti da ti je srce na mjestu dok gledas kad se brat i sestra igraju...

----------


## Rebbeca

MM i ja bili smo jučer na informacijama: učiteljica ih oboje nahvalila :Klap: , i njih kao djecu i nas kao roditelje! Kaj da kažem, baš nam je to bilo ugodno za čuti!!! 

Nakon nekog vremenskog razdoblja prožetog ljubomorom našeg donedavnog jedinca, uplovili smo u neke mirnije vode, ispadi su vrlo rijetki :Very Happy: . Lijepo se igraju i slažu. Bilo mi je zanimljivo jučer, T. je bila s tatom na nekom pregledu, a B. i ja doma. Nije ih bilo 3,5 h, čim su došli njih dvoje je tako krenulo razgovarati, ko da se nisu vidjeli 3 dana. B. ju je i pratio u kupaonu kada je prala ruke i preskidala se ! 
Baš su mi bili slatki!!!

----------


## magda_

Cestitam! Divno!!! Puno srece vam zelim!

----------


## ArI MaLi

a preslatki su!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Krasno :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Bravo, klinci!

----------


## mamma san

Rebecca, tek sad vidim vaše novosti! Čestitam vam od srca na kćeri!!!  :Smile: 
I tako mi je drago da se super slažu!

----------


## mamaShe

Rebbecca,
opet ću ponoviti:
a) čestitam na curki
b) veseli me da vam se ostvarila i želja za 2. djetetom
c) veseli me što su njih dvoje našli dom
d) nadam se da će sva djeca iz domova naći dom za sebe i divne roditelje
... i meni najvažnije:
e) hvala na svim iskustvima vas roditelja posvajatelja. Meni nekad tako lako pukne živac, ima dana kad mi je fitilj prekratak (baš su mi ovi dani neki takvi), ... a čitajući vaše postove, posramim se i pokušam vratiti napravi put - put ljubavi. Jer na kraju krajeva (ili početku početaka) i mi smo našu djecu dobili. Ne iz doma, ali od Boga. Koji nam ih je dao s povjerenjem, da se o njima brinemo i da ih volimo volimo volimo...

Hvala!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca.
Prekrasne priče draga moja, ronila sam krokodilske suze.
Puno cmokića za vašu cijelu obitelj.

Mi smo nakon 5 godina braka dobili svoju Jelenu ali želja za posvajanjem idalje ostaje i nadam se da ćemo imati sreću da u naš dom stigne još jedno djetešce.

----------


## KKK

Lijepo je i utješno čuti kad netko kaže da posvajanjem djeteta njegov život dobio smisao. Najljepši dan u životu bio dan kad rodila sina.Volite ga i kad je u trbuhu, ali od onog trena kad vam ga tek rođenog stave na prsa ništa ne volite više od tog maleckog. Nadam se da će ovo što je rekla R. netko jednom reči i za njega, da će ga voljet više od bilo čega i da će moj malecki biti sretan. To mi najvažnije u životu.

----------


## Zorica

Rebbeca, cestitke od srca na curici!
Prelepo mi je citati kako se bata i seka vole.

----------


## Rebbeca

KKK znam puno roditelja posvojene dječice, i vjeruj mi, svima do jednoga je posvojenjem djeteta život dobio jednu novu dimenziju i pravi smisao

----------


## ivanas

Posvojena dječica su duuugo željena djeca i njihov dolazak u obitelj je poseban blagoslov, meni su članovi moje šire obitelji rekli kako ih je jako dirnuo dolazak naše djece i otvorio vidike u nekim stvarima.

----------


## KKK

Neki dan u izlogu vidjela magnet sa natpisom: " NISAM ZNALA DA U MOJEM SRCU IMA TOLIKO LJUBAVI DOK ME NETKO NIJE NAZVAO MAMA "  
Pitanje mamama posvojenih anđela; volite li ih kao da ste ih vi rodile ? Volite li te njihove okice iako nisu boje kao vaše? Osjećaju li se posvojena djeca ikada manje voljena, željena ?

----------


## Rebbeca

Draga KKK, svoju dječicu volim potpuno isto kao da sam ih rodila, tužna sam i uplašena kada su bolesni, sretna kada su oni sretni... obožavam ih!!!
Oboje imaju oči vrlo slične mojima i tatekovim, razlika je u nijansama. Kosa isto tako, iako to nije pokazatelj pripadnosti. 
Uz normalan, razuman odgoj koji uključuje puno ljubavi, razgovora i razumijevanja moja se djeca sigurno ne osjećaju manje voljenima ili željenima. Jedina sam mama u ulici koja  gleda djecu dok se rolaju, voze biciklima, volim se s njima igrati loptom, bagmenton, školice...
Pošto su se gotovo sva posvojena dječica dugo čekala, teško da nisu željena...

----------


## Rebbeca

Eva me je na svojoj temi podsjetila o odnosu tata-kći... I kod nas je taj odnos u zadnjih 3-4 tj. počeo naglo ići uzlaznom putanjom: ako tate nema doma T. obavezno pita gdje je i kad će doći, vrlo često ima baš tati nešto za reći, izmislili su neku svoju igru: tata sjedi na trosjedu, T. sjedi njemu na ramenima i onda on kao počne bočno padati, a ustvari padne ona na trosjed. No, igra je neslavno završila, jer je u jednom "padanju" T. ispružila ruke, povukla zavjesu, iščupala karnišu iz zida, karniša je srušila tegle s prozora... I tako sada u dnevnom boravku nemam ni karniše ni zavjese...

----------


## eva71

Znas KKK, nikad nisam od djeteta ocekivala da izgleda kao i ja, ima moje oci ili, ne dao bog, moju kosu.... sin je pokupio lude lokne od ne znam koje bake ili prabake, a kcer ima divnu crnu kosu; oni su meni najljepsi bas takvi kakvi jesu. A po karakteru je bas moja posvojena kcer na mene, "tvrdoglava ko mama", pa se u njoj skoro cesce prepoznam nego u sinu.... to ti bas nema veze da imaju iste oci.
Mislim uistinu da su djeca isto zeljena i voljena, samo sto posvajanju prethodi vise razmisljanja i, kad se posvoji veliko dijete, prilagodba i pocetak majcinstva su drugaciji nego sa bebom, ali ljubav je ista....
Ja ni rodeno djete nisam dozivljavala kao "dio mene" ili "krv moje krvi" i tako to...Posvojiti djete znaci prihvatiti ga kakvo je, bez ikakvih zelja ili ocekivanja da bude "kao mi", da izgleda kao mi ili da ima nase kvalitete ili mane (to osim toga ionako ne smijemo ocekivati od djece). Imati djete je voljeti ga i dopustiti mu da svoje kvalitete razvije u najvecoj mogucoj mjeri dok ne postane covjek....

----------


## eva71

> T. ispružila ruke, povukla zavjesu, iščupala karnišu iz zida, karniša je srušila tegle s prozora... I tako sada u dnevnom boravku nemam ni karniše ni zavjese...


Vidim da Vam je uzbudljivo, ali i osjecam iz Tvog pisanja da na to gledas dobrodusno...I meni je to novo, sve "gluposti", koje bi inace zabranila ili malo strozije branila, sad mi se zapravo cine kao ugodne obiteljske aktivnosti...Moj sin je, da zafrkava sestru, jutro proveo tako da je ribao balone po svojoj glavi, da ih naelektrizira, i onda ljepio na zidove. Naravno tako visoko da ih sestra ni sa stapom nije mogla skinuti... kako je to zabavno imati sestru upola manju!

----------


## KKK

Hvala Bogu što postoje ljudi kao ti Rebbeca. Ja dala svog maleckog jer nisam mogla brinut o njemu, i to je jednako ko da sam dala svoje srce i dušu. Navečer kad zaspim osjećam njegov miris, a kad se probudim kažem si da moram izdržat samo taj dan. Da mogu sve loše što ga u životu čeka uzela bih sebi. Tješi me kad vidim da ima ljudi kao ti.

----------


## apricot

KKK, tužna je tvoja priča  :Sad: 

Ali, puno je divnih i dobrih ljudi koji svojoj posvojenoj dejci pružaju toliko ljubavi i sreće da nitko ni ne upita jesu li ih oni rodili  :Heart: 

vjerujem kako ne prođe dan da ne pomisliš na svoje dijete, ali tada vjerojatno nisi mogla postupiti drukčije.
vjeruj kako je tvoj sin došao u neku divnu obitelj i da je sretan.

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo ponovo malo mene...
Atmosfera je prava obiteljska, dječica su... prava djeca, ima dana kad se verbalno prepucavaju, ima dana kad se štipaju, a ima dana kad su taaaaako dobri, i prema nama, i međusobno.
Neki dan je B. uštipnuo T. tako jako da se rasplakala :Shock: . Kad je skužio što je napravio, zagrlio ju je, i tješio :Love: . Začas, naravno, kao da ništa nije bilo.

Primjećujem u zadnjih tjedan-dva da njihova pasta za zube nestaje brzinom svjetlosti, skužim da T. stavlja na obje četkice ogromne količine paste, od koje polovica odmah padne u umivaonik. Uletim pri jednom pranju zubi u kupaonu, pitam tko to i zašto stavlja toliko paste?
T. kaže: ja
B. kaže: ne ona, ja stavljam
... i sad si ti pomozi... :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*KKK* žao mi je što si bila primorana tako postupiti, ali očito nisi mogla drugačije. Vjerujem da si ga dala u dobre ruke, da je voljen i željen kao da im je biološko dijete i da mu ništa ne fali. Neka te to bar malo utješi. Ako uspijem doći do svojeg sina ili kćeri, biti ću vječno zahvalna toj majci koja ga/ju je donijela na svijet i nama omogučila da dođemo do toliko željenog djeteta! 
*Rebecca*, vidiš kako braco pazi na seku! Tako slatko!!! Priča o njih dvoje me tako raznježila da jedva čekam još jednu takvu priču, ovaj put vlastitu!  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Rebecca, bas mi je drago cuti novosti. Bas su vidim razvili ono bratski, u dobrom i u zlu...
Moj veliki je puno "zlocestiji" u mojoj prisutnosti nego kas su sami : dok sam ja tu nagovara sestru da skoci s pete stenge, jer zna da me to izbezumi, a kad je on pored nje u parkicu, kaze "pazi nemoj tu skociti, to ti je previsoko!"...
U svakom slucaju je, kao i kod Tebe, puno uzbudljivije, burnije i veselije...

----------


## Rebbeca

Eh, pa moraju se malo starija braća praviti važna...

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure, da čujem savjete i komentare...
Naša T. se još uvijek pomalo "srami" tate, tj. kada ju on zagrli ona se najčešće izmakne s izgovorom da joj je vruće. To je jedino u toj situaciji, inače je vrlo otvorena s njim: kad ga nema doma, pita gdje je i kad će doći, voli pričati s njim, nije joj neugodno da je on u kupaoni kada se ona kupa, važno mu pokazuje prve dlačice ispod pazuha...

----------


## ivanas

Nekako mislim da će to doći na svoje, al da probate s "spontanim" grupnim maženjem i valjanjem po kauču i škakljanjem, onako svi četvero, tako nema te jedan na jedan napetosti i odnosa??

----------


## Zdenka2

Samo vremena tu treba.

----------


## eva71

Rebecca, moja kcer je manja a isto je sa MM je manje simbioticna. Ni ne srami se, stalno ga moljaka da ju nosi i skaklja, ali za puse nesto svoje "glumi" - vidi da bi mu bilo drago, pa se pravi vazna...
Mislim da su to vise godine...moj veliki se drzi ko da sam mu ucinila nesto strasno kad ga poljubim ili pogladim, a ne smijem ga ni bas zagrliti. A moj je oduvijek! :Grin:

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo, prije tjedan dana smo se vratili sa prvog ljetovanja u četvero. Klinci su uživali, pogotovo naša kćerkica koja nije izlazila iz vode. Iako je do sada u svome mladom životu na moru bila samo 3 puta, došla je kao vrlo dobra plivačica. A u tih 5 tj. koliko smo bili na moru je: usavršila plivanje, naučila roniti, kolute unaprijed i unazad, stoj na rukama... ma prava je ribica!!! Bilo mi je prekrasno gledati njene i sinekove igre po vodi! Tata ih je oboje morao bacati do iznemoglosti, što i nije tako lako s obzirom na njihovu veličinu ( i težinu ).

Počele su pripreme za novu šk. godinu: dječica su omotala knjige, naljepila naljepnice, ispisala imena, počeli smo malo i matematiku ponavljati....

----------


## silkica

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rima11

Baš je divno čitati Rebecca kako je kod vas sve sjelo na svoje i kako uživate!
Želim vam puno sreće u novoj školskoj godini! :Smile:

----------


## iirraarraa

pročitala sam vašu priču, naplakala se, več dugo nisam tako...svu sreču ovoga svijeta Vam želim, stvarno ste zaslužili

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure hvala!!!
Školska godina je krenula, đaci su za sada dobro, vole školu, jedino je dosta više učenja...
Bratski odnosi - baš onako bratski: malo prepucavanja, malo zajedničke igre. Najboji su mi kad jednoga špotam, onaj drugi ga krene toliko brzo i zdušno braniti da "krivac" ne stigne reći niti A

----------


## Snekica

> Bratski odnosi - baš onako bratski: malo prepucavanja, malo zajedničke igre. Najboji su mi kad jednoga špotam, onaj drugi ga krene toliko brzo i zdušno braniti da "krivac" ne stigne reći niti A


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajme... kako su mala djeca bila kada sam zadnji puta pisala :Zaljubljen: , sada su 1. raz. srednje škole  :Joggler: 
Kako je to brzo prošlo...

----------


## Shanti

Baš brzo prolazi...  :Smile:  I bilo mi je prekrasno čitati vašu priču danas ponovo...  :Heart:  proživljavati vaše trenutke i kroz njih i vlastite... Mogla bih i ja konačno napisati i našu priču  :Razz:

----------


## Rebbeca

Shanty, pa kaj se čeka...?!?! Znaš da obožavamo čitati priče!

----------


## DeDada

Rebbeca, i meni je bilo super ponovo pročitati vašu priču!

Piši kako je danas!

----------

